# How much wood can a wood chuck chuck?



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I see a lot of wood chucks on ebay for less than $100.Are they any good or feces?Lookin for one for my new lathe,a Jet 1220.Im just out of the wood turning birth canal about this stuff.3",4"?Anyone like the Baracuda multi jaw system?Recommendations?I just want to turn Vases,Bowls and urns.Itchy Brother.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's a nice new toy there Itchy. I've been wanting a Jet lathe, but I can't seem to find a retailer here in Canada. The shipping from the States would equal the price of the lathe. Not to mention, that our government would sieze it at the border and tax the #$^% out of it before I received it. Hoping to see some works in the Woodturning section real soon. Sorry, I don't know about the wood chuck, I just couldn't let a picture of your new toy go by without making a comment.
Ken


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks kenbo,You always have encouraging words for everyone.I'm building a bench for it,cause I read where ya want it elbow hi and even to the chuck.I'm short 5-7 so you can see my problem LOL!Itchy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Need it at elbow height? And you're 5' 7". Why not just bolt it to the floor? :blink:
:laughing:
Make sure you post pictures of the stand when it's built.
Ken


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Itchy, this is 2nd hand info since I don't know directly but I have seen numerous posts both here and eleswhere all saying that the Baraccuda chucks are top notch.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

nice lathe, as far as chucks i use supernova 2 and Oneways stronghold..woodcraft as a nova chuck on clearance for 79.00 but its not a supernova..good luck and hope to see some turnings soon.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so anxious to try it that I kinda threw this bench together.Its tied into the studs and shelf unit.A little to small as far as the top goes.The chips will be a bouncin off the wall and back at me LOL!My garage space as you can see is limited.I bought the wife a new mustang for mothers day and its gotta go in the garage.Some of the other crap is on wheels.Kenbo,I'm 5-7 not 3-7 LOLOL! I look up to you guys.Itchy Brother Thanks Jeff,Its not at the store so I went online ,found it on clearance for $79.99 + free shipping,so I bought it.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I have the Nova for mini lathes but it only came with one set of jaws. One thing to look at in chucks is that some have knocker bars to tighten and loosen a piece and some have T-bars.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Itchy,
Looks like a nice setup in your garage. Buy your wife one of those pipe and tarp portable garages for her car and keep your shop space. Hey, how come I don't see any sawdust in there??? Looks pretty clean....hmmmmmm
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Electric_Ute (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm sure I'm too late, but I would go with the barracuda chuck. They aren't the best, but the price is right. I personally use my nova chuck for nearly everything, and I keep my flat jaws on my barracuda chuck. I certainly don't regret buying it.


----------



## Mrs. Texas Timbers (Nov 26, 2008)

Ditto on the nice clean garage...looks more like an O.R. than a garage where wood turning goes on :laughing:. Very nice set up.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I like to have my lathe slightly higher than elbow height but that's just me. About an inch higher keeps me from bending over so much. 
I have used several of the Barricuda chucks they are actually pretty nice. I'm a Vicmarc fan myself but when Grizzly came out with a Vicmar copy I bought one. It's a really good chuck. Not quite as good as the Vicmarc but most of the time I can't tell when I've switched chucks. Only on really critical alignment problems do I see the difference.
Don't buy one of the 2 bar lever chucks. They are fast but they are a pain to use and don't hold the wood as securely because tightening it is more difficult.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

> I like to have my lathe slightly higher than elbow height but that's just me. About an inch higher keeps me from bending over so much.


I have mine also higher than elbow height for the same reasons. As I tend to have short bed lathes it easy to get around the bowl from the tail stock end if I need to.




> Don't buy one of the 2 bar lever chucks. They are fast but they are a pain to use and don't hold the wood as securely because tightening it is more difficult


I have SN2 chucks tee bar only, as John has mentioned 2 bar chuck are a pain  and you virtually need three hands at time and who needs a three handed chuck.

Hmm dunno about the shop,its awfully clean, sorta needs some dust and chips lying around


----------



## buchhakj (Jul 7, 2010)

I bought that same jet lathe when I started but the size is a problem when it comes to larger pieces and I had some issues with dense woods but overall its a Awesome lathe.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

your wood chuck ain't chucking much wood .. Itchy .. my house Isn't as clean as your wood shop. :icon_redface:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

The wife doesnt like the dust in the house so I clean the garage two or three times a day when working in there.I've got a dust filtration system coming that Will turn over the air in the shop 13 times in an hour.I call it the nuclear option air filtration system.Itchy


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

nova chucks are good but i prefer a tecnatool chuck it has a handled allan key the novas jaw keys are fiddly when your hands are full:thumbsup:


----------



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

I have the Jet JWL-1220vs, and I love it.

Since I had a definite budget when I bought the lathe last September, I tried to get the most cost-effective accessories.
I got the Woodriver 4-Jaw Chuck from Woodcraft. I've found this chuck can do everything I ask it to.

In the past year, I bought the #1 & #3 Jaws for this Chuck and the flat jaws. I also bought the C Series Alligator Jaws, and #1 Step Jaws from Penn State Industries. (These jaws just need to have the screw holes widened to take the M6 x 1.0 x 12mm screws plus the head of the screw needs to be narrowed a bit. )


----------

